# VDC light came on, won't shut off



## gogriz91 (Mar 25, 2005)

Came out of the grocery store and when I fired up the Pathy, the "VDC off" light and the "Slip" lights were illuminated. Tried toggling the VDC switch to no effect. The Slip light went out after I started the car again after a short drive.

Anyone else have this happen to them? It's going to the dealer for an oil change and to check it out tomorrow so more words to follow.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

actualy that's my problem too yesterday but i can't log in yesterday was there a problem ? so i went to club armada.

http://www.clubarmada.com/showthread.php?t=1655








gogriz91 said:


> Came out of the grocery store and when I fired up the Pathy, the "VDC off" light and the "Slip" lights were illuminated. Tried toggling the VDC switch to no effect. The Slip light went out after I started the car again after a short drive.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen to them? It's going to the dealer for an oil change and to check it out tomorrow so more words to follow.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

also try to press the vdc by 10 sec or more also check the fuses. who knows.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

All the lights to do with the brakes and 4wd came on this past weekend. I summed it up to a flakey signal from one of the speed sensors. It went away after a couple of start ups while doing errands. I still haven't gotten the recall done for the vdc. Maybe I should try and get that done this week or next. I'll bring it up when I talk to the dealer.


----------



## gogriz91 (Mar 25, 2005)

took it to the dealer and it took about an hour to "re-program" the VDC software. Not too worried about it...yet.


----------



## dajparker (May 1, 2005)

I had the same thing happen with the "VDC Off" and "Slip" indicators but the "Service Engine Soon" light also came on. A quick stop and restart didn't clear things but when I drove it again hours later, only the Service Engine Soon indicator remained lit.

Took it in earlier this week for oil change and VDC reprogram recall. Service advisor claims the reprogram addresses this problem.

Call me skeptical...

Dave


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

Well, I don't believe your service advisor :thumbdwn: . How could the Service Engine Soon light related to the VDC reprogramming?


----------



## shane74 (Apr 18, 2015)

*vdc light and slip*

hi

all I had this some problem for a week now and to my surprise I got a wheel alignment down and the lights have gone off so some to think about. it does say that the car needs to be driven in a straight for 30 sec or more for it to go out.

regards shane


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

shane74 said:


> hi
> 
> all I had this some problem for a week now and to my surprise I got a wheel alignment down and the lights have gone off so some to think about. it does say that the car needs to be driven in a straight for 30 sec or more for it to go out.
> 
> regards shane


shane, this thread is 10r years old!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shane74 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi

It maybe 10 years but ppl are still having this just something problem i thought i just thought i share what had happen to me


----------



## markymarc (Nov 15, 2014)

*VDC OFF, SLIP Service Engine Soon, Code P0340*

My dashboard lit up like it was Christmas (or Hannukah), and at the same time my car stalled three different times in a 24 hour period.

Took it in to get my code read - P0340 camshaft position sensor - bank 1 passenger side. Apparently this was causing the madness. 

Did some reading online, and this part looked like a bear to replace on my 2006 Pathfinder. Dealer wanted $400 to replace it.

In an act of desperation, I removed the positive and negative cables on my battery, and left them that way overnight. I was hoping to reset everything, anything. Reconnected the next morning and the lights came on again briefly but then disappeared after a short couple mile drive. Miraculously (it's been a week and about 100 miles driven), I haven't stalled out or seen anything on my dashboard since.

Hope this helps someone else - sure helped me!


----------



## McCadders (Jun 1, 2015)

My wife's 2007 Pathy just had this same problem yesterday, 4WD, ABS, VDC OFF and SLIP all came on and stayed on. She drove for 5 miles to work and they were on. When she left for lunch they came on for a bit then off. All on again today. I'll try the battery trick!!


----------



## markymarc (Nov 15, 2014)

Was hoping the battery disconnect was the answer, but the check engine light, VDC OFF and SLIP just came back on.

Gonna try replacing the sensor.


----------

